# JAVA-Prog auf Datenbank-Server zugreifen



## Reality (23. Mrz 2004)

Hi,
ich habe mit ODBC ein Fremdwörter-Vokabular programmiert. Ich habe auf meinem Computer einen Server installiert und ich möchte gerne testen, ob ich auch über das Web darauf zugreifen kann.
Wie mache ich das?
Bisher habe ich immer so die Treiber geladen:

```
Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
con= DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:Fremdwoerter","","");
```

Die Datenbank habe ich übrigens mit Acces erstellt.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## bummerland (23. Mrz 2004)

hilft dir das weiter? http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1529 ist zwar für MySQL aber vielleicht nützt es trotzdem was.


----------



## Reality (23. Mrz 2004)

Hi!
Geht leider nicht:

```
con= DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc://http://217.228.25.170","","");
```


```
java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Der Datenquellenname wurde nicht gefunden, und es wurde kein Standardtreiber angegeben
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.createSQLException(JdbcOdbc.java:6031)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.standardError(JdbcOdbc.java:6188)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.SQLDriverConnect(JdbcOdbc.java:2458)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcConnection.initialize(JdbcOdbcConnection.java:320)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver.connect(JdbcOdbcDriver.java:163)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:517)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:177)
	at HauptFenster.btVerbindung_actionPerformed(HauptFenster.java:159)
	at HauptFenster$3.actionPerformed(HauptFenster.java:73)
	at java.awt.Button.processActionEvent(Button.java:329)
	at java.awt.Button.processEvent(Button.java:302)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:2595)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:2499)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:336)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:134)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:101)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:96)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:88)
```

Irgendwas mache ich falsch. Vielleicht sollte ich es auch mal mit MySQL versuchen.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## rastaman (25. Apr 2004)

versuchs mal mit einem anderen browser... 

ev. mit opera oder so...


----------

